
Pingdom ends free service - mprev
https://venturebeat.com/2019/01/07/pingdom-will-kill-its-free-website-monitoring-plan-on-february-6/
======
sethammons
They want to command $15/mo for their base plan. That seems very expensive.
What do they provide that I can't get from a cron job that notifies me when my
services are down? (Coming from the hobbiest or small project perspective, as,
at work, we monitor our own stuff with health checks tied into alerting
systems).

~~~
rplnt
The question is where do you run the cron job and who monitors that.

------
pgnas
Sounds like a great chance for another company to take it's place . Good luck
all you entrepreneurs!

